# Tecumseah 5hp snow king engine issues.



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

HI everyone,

I have an older snow king snow blower with a 5hp Tecumseah 4 cycle engine on it. Model number on engine is HS50-67267J. I bought it and have rebuilt the carb. I took the carb apart, blew out all the lines using my air compressor. Replaced the main needle/idle needle/float needle-seat and gasket. I also replaced all the fuel lines (someone had put vacuum lines in place of the OEM fuel lines, ugh) and the primer vacuum line. 

I'm now at the point of needing to get it adjusted and running properly. First thing that I kinda screwed up on, how do I know what holes to put the linkage for the governeer bar and spring? There are like 15 holes on the governer bar and 4 holes on the butterly end. I in my infininate wisdom totally forgot to take a picture of it before I screwed with it. Same goes for the spring, which holes does it go into? 

And how do I know the spring is old/weak/stretched to far? 

The engine doesn't appear to be runinng at full speed. It actually starts up on the first pull but the revs aren't up there before and after I warm it up. I tried adjusting the main jet (on the bowl) but when I turn it in (lean), it sputters, and when I turn it out, it eventually gurgles (rich) but doesn't change the rpm. It also surges when at full speed. When I throttle down, it runs smooth but then dies (seems like its running too slow). Also when i gently move the governer bar with my finger, it revs up to a normal amount.

Where should I go from here? Where can I get a full pdf of this engine? I have found some info but none of them tell me anything about the governer and where to put the linkage and stuff like that.


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

Whoops, i think i put this in the wrong area, I should have put it in the 4 cycle section, can someone move it for me?


----------

